# buspirone makes me feel like a zombie!



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

basically it has mellowed me out a bit too much. does this ever go away if i keep taking it? i've read many reviews saying "i take buspar and it makes me feel a little out of it, I'm hoping this passes soon"..... things like that. and i know everyone's different but, does it ever go away for anyone?

i guess you could also call this side effect "brain fog" my thoughts just seem a bit too slow and it's not really any fun.

i just feel so out of it and cannot think clearly at all...


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

I took buspirone and hated it. More than anything, it gave me brain zaps. I can't stand those.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah it's not really been much fun for me so far


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

> it has mellowed me out a bit too much.


Buspar actually has an effect on somebody!

This is truly shocking. I can't think of any psych med more widely viewed as useless.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Suprise suprise, buspar actually works as well for GAD as benzo's, except it doesnt work for any other disorder at all, if youv only got sa, save you the brain zaps and take a real sugar pill instead.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I never had much luck with buspar, made me feel out of it and a little lost (more than normal LOL).. Not much effect either way, but keep in mind I blend with other meds


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

haha thats exactly how i feel hanzsolo! i feel so lost! slow in the head and it's like i dont know what to say to anyone. how long did you take it? did the feeling ever lighten up at all while you were taking it?

ALSO: I just wanna thank everyone for your replies!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

michael10364 said:


> basically it has mellowed me out a bit too much. does this ever go away if i keep taking it? i've read many reviews saying "i take buspar and it makes me feel a little out of it, I'm hoping this passes soon"..... things like that. and i know everyone's different but, does it ever go away for anyone?
> 
> i guess you could also call this side effect "brain fog" my thoughts just seem a bit too slow and it's not really any fun.


I tried Buspar a couple years ago and saw absolutely no effect!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been taking it for a little while 60 mgs a day, used to make me a bit lightheaded for short spells, seems to help my GAD(less "outta the blue" anxiety), no effect on my SA.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> haha thats exactly how i feel hanzsolo! i feel so lost! slow in the head and it's like i dont know what to say to anyone. how long did you take it? did the feeling ever lighten up at all while you were taking it?
> 
> ALSO: I just wanna thank everyone for your replies!


LOL
I took it for maybe 3-4 weeks at the most, then gave up.. 
Maybe the fog got worse over time :teeth
Waste of time (for me)


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well that sucks


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

How much are you taking? Sorry, if you already mentioned. I just read the O.P. The pdoc usually starts low around 15mgs and titrates up every 5-6 days. Their "therapeutic" dose is 60mgs at least for most of the pdocs. So, if you start high you might feel some side effects. Like Ultrashy mentioned. That was one of his classic quotes. You should read his analysis of the SSRI's he's taken. Basically they fall into two subgroups of side effects for him.I was falling off my chair when I read that one. Just how he put it.
I don't know. I know some people saying that it really give it like 1-3 months for G.A.D. Which many people don't have the time or patience while waiting. Thats why pdocs give a benzo(short term) or lyrica, or gabapentin. You feel those like by the time your done reading this!!!
Theres also some debate over low doses being more effctive than the standard 60mgs. It helps accentuate SSRI's in some people.
It is dirt cheap. May be worth a shot especially if you have G.A.D. like myself.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i'm taking 5 mgs and im not actually taking it for anxiety. it's to help with my libido which has gone to heck after past med side effects sticking with me. i'm hoping this buspar just makes me worse before feeling better like some meds do to people.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah that's one they add to the 60%- 80% or so of people that have sexual dysfunction Still 5mgs seems like the equivalent of a flintsones chewable vitamin to me. I don't know many pdocs will play about 20 different things with SSRI's before dropping Stahl's textbook and maybe start using their intuition and brains and if you see a DSM anywhere within sight of his/her "suite" run!!!!!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

its increased my anxiety.my heart would feel strained.i was consciously aware of my heart beating through the day cause i could feel it beating.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

yah my psych doesn't believe me at all about past med side effects sticking with me after more than enough time not taking it, but they most certainly have. I got the buspar from a medical doctor, shes much more willing to give me the benefit of the doubt that im still suffering from past med side effects. when i first started going to a psychiatrist i looked at them as trained profesionals who know what they are doing. but now after i've gone to 2 different ones, i see them as morons that are oblivious about many things their job should require them to know about. there may be good ones out there but the 2 ive been to are no good.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

After reading the thread and looking back, maybe I didnt give it enough time OR titrate up the dosage enough, too impatient unfortunately..


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

oh really? maybe you didn't. I have read about it making some people saying you just gotta give it time to really work. if you try it again,i'd like to hear your experience with it.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

nobody else???


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Buspar is crap in a pill 
its basically ineffective for SA and has none of the slightly euphoric effects that benzos have, heck an antipsychotic has more sedation well obviously although they are not good either. Doctors tend to promote buspar because its "not a benzo" but it does not do anything, its as effective as a low dose beta blocker only more ineffective if possible


----------

